# Villa/flat for rent



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi all!
Ramadan Kareem! 
I am looking for a 2 br + maids room or 3 br villa or apartment my budget is 70000 4 chqs. Pls let me know if anything comes up. My lease ends 30th sept! Specifically in Mirdif/Uptown or Al Warqa

Thanks


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

I could help if it is marina 
Take a look on dubzzile u will get your your request


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Tarek but Mirdif is perfect for us when commuting to work...  So, I went to see a lovely villa today, it was perfect for u...only thing is we found there were a cockroach in the bedroom...no biggy...1 roach, found another one one the staircase...hmmm.... as we went down to the maids room under the house there were about 15! Mind you they were all dead but still eeekkkkkkssss! Could this be because the place is vacant or could this be something that might be an ongoing issue? We spoke to the guy that was showing us the place and he just shook his head and said "no problem, we clean it and no more coming after"  Can we add a clause in our contract that if there is a cockroach infestation in the manhole or something we could get out of our lease?

HELP!!!! I love the house but I detest roaches and I have a little bub who is at the age where she just grabs anything and sticks it in her mouth!


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

Congratulation and hope u enjoy mirdif the area is nice and u can add any additional conditions to the contract 

One thing more, you have to follow up with those people shaking heads mean next year fir them 

Best luck


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

amyjacksonsharma said:


> Thanks Tarek but Mirdif is perfect for us when commuting to work...  So, I went to see a lovely villa today, it was perfect for u...only thing is we found there were a cockroach in the bedroom...no biggy...1 roach, found another one one the staircase...hmmm.... as we went down to the maids room under the house there were about 15! Mind you they were all dead but still eeekkkkkkssss! Could this be because the place is vacant or could this be something that might be an ongoing issue? We spoke to the guy that was showing us the place and he just shook his head and said "no problem, we clean it and no more coming after"  Can we add a clause in our contract that if there is a cockroach infestation in the manhole or something we could get out of our lease?
> 
> HELP!!!! I love the house but I detest roaches and I have a little bub who is at the age where she just grabs anything and sticks it in her mouth!


Dead Roaches is a good - sign, means the villa has recently been fumigated.


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Dead Roaches is a good - sign, means the villa has recently been fumigated.


Hey Wandabug,

I guess so but what's worrying is what if they keep coming up even after we clean the place..... I am so confused!  

Tarek reckons we can insert a clause in the contract allowing us to be released from our contract if it continues so thats some consolation.... The place is just sooooo nice and within our price range!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I highly doubt you will be able to add such a clause to your rental contract. What you can do is add a clause where the landlord is responsible for a half yearly pest control of the place. That and it is up to you how clean you keep your house. Cockroaches are a common problem in Dubai but if you do not leave food lying around, etc you should be fine.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is normal when someone moves out of a Villa for the landlord to get pest control in and then have the place cleaned just before the new tenants move in. If the place had already been cleaned you would never have seen the dead roaches and been none the wiser. The fact the Landlord had had pest control in is a good sign that you have a good landlord. As Pam says don't leave food out and get pest control in every 6-12 months - it's not expensive. I've lived here years and have never seen one.


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Right! Thanks all! I am goin to take it!!!  let's hope for the best! Yay!!!


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

amyjacksonsharma said:


> Right! Thanks all! I am goin to take it!!!  let's hope for the best! Yay!!!


It seems that you are not from the Australian outback otherwise you are used to this kind of animals, Mate!


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

U can get used to anything that doesn't mean u like it....


----------

